#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Он родился!

## PampKin Head



----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## Ersh

Что подвержено рождению - подвержено исчезновению.

----------


## Спокойный

PampKin Head

Меня в своё время музыка из этого фильма страшно пропёрла. Композитор - гений. Фильма бы не было без этой музыки, по большому счету.

----------


## Буль

Было бы неплохо выкладывать комментарии к роликам, а то я, например, вообще не понял к чему они. Выглядит это так, как будто странный парень в больничной пижаме объелся кислоты  :Wink:  

И только музыка подсказывает мне что это, должно быть, трагично  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Было бы неплохо выкладывать комментарии к роликам, а то я, например, вообще не понял к чему они. Выглядит это так, как будто странный парень в больничной пижаме объелся кислоты  
> 
> И только музыка подсказывает мне что это, должно быть, трагично


Вот ты, Бао! На дату посмотри... С Рождеством тебя... )

----------


## Буль

> Вот ты, Бао! На дату посмотри... С Рождеством тебя... )


Посмотрел... "Вчера, 22:23"... Понятнее не стало...  :Frown:

----------


## Ондрий

а кто родился-то?? :EEK!:

----------


## PampKin Head

Так ето... В клипах изображен акт рождения Иешуа из Назарета, однако...

----------


## Бхусуку

> Так ето... В клипах изображен акт рождения Иешуа из Назарета, однако...


 Этот странный парень в больничной пижаме родился именно так? А где непорочная Дева Мария?  :EEK!:   :Confused:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ондрий

это наверное 2-е пришествие. 

Заапгрейженное в силу современных технологий, чтоб безникаких грязных намеков на маму/папу! Дерево! Экологически и морально чисто!

----------


## PampKin Head

> это наверное 2-е пришествие. 
> 
> Заапгрейженное в силу современных технологий, чтоб безникаких грязных намеков на маму/папу! Дерево! Экологически и морально чисто!


Дерево семитом быть не может, поэтому можно легко и без последствий совмещать в голове антисемитизм и древофилию.

----------


## Калдэн

> Так ето... В клипах изображен акт рождения Иешуа из Назарета, однако...


   Интернеттыква . Оставь в покое этого "парня" ! Некоторые вещи из Нового Завета читать "буддистам" очень даже не помешало бы .

----------


## PampKin Head

> Интернеттыква . Оставь в покое этого "парня" ! Некоторые вещи из Нового Завета читать "буддистам" очень даже не помешало бы .


)

1. "Тогда приходят к нему ученики Иоанновы и говорят: почему мы и фарисеи постимся много, а Твои ученики не постятся?" И сказал им Иисус: "…вино молодое вливают в новые мехи".
   "Не думайте, что Я пришел нарушить закон".
   2. "Никто не может служить двум господам".
   "Отдавайте кесарево - кесарю, а Божие - Богу".
   3. "Блаженны нищие духом".
   "Будьте мудры, как змии, и просты, как голуби".
   4. "Оставит человек отца и мать и прилепится к жене своей… Что Бог сочетал, того человек не разлучает".
   "Всякий, кто оставит… жену… ради имени Моего… наследует жизнь вечную".
   5. "Не мир пришел Я принести, но меч".
   "Блаженны миротворцы, ибо они будут наречены сынами Божиими".
   6. "Ибо, кто возвышает себя, тот унижен будет".
   "Вы от нижних, Я - от вышних".
   7. "И во всех народах прежде должно быть проповедано Евангелие".
   "На путь к язычникам не ходите".
   8. "Если кто приходит ко Мне и не возненавидит отца своего и матери, и жены, и детей, и братьев, и сестер, а притом и самой жизни своей, тот не может быть Моим учеником".
   "Почитай отца своего и матерь свою".
   9. "Царство Мое не от мира сего".
   "Блаженны кроткие, ибо они наследуют землю".
   10. "Не противься злому".
   "Всякое дерево, не приносящее плода доброго, срубают и бросают в огонь".
   11. "Что говорю вам в темноте, говорите при свете, и, что на ухо слышите, проповедуйте на кровлях".
   "Остерегайтесь же людей: ибо они будут отдавать вас в судилище и в синагогах своих будут бить вас".

P.S. Изучаем-с.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> )
> P.S. Изучаем-с.


PampKin, Jesus loves you!  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> PampKin, Jesus loves you!


Ага, помидоры в банке зеленые.

22 И вот, женщина Хананеянка, выйдя из тех мест, кричала Ему: помилуй меня, Господи, сын Давидов, дочь моя жестоко беснуется.
23 Но Он не отвечал ей ни слова. И ученики Его, приступив, просили Его: отпусти ее, потому что кричит за нами. 
24 Он же сказал в ответ: *Я послан только к погибшим овцам дома Израилева*.
25 А она, подойдя, кланялась Ему и говорила: Господи! помоги мне. 
26 Он же сказал в ответ: *нехорошо взять хлеб у детей и бросить псам*. (!)

Имхо, любящий других наделяет вне зависимости, веруют в него или нет. Торгующий "любовью" и оригинальными концептами - только по предоплате нематериального свойства...

In God we trust - написано на банкнотах. Чтобы не забыли, наверное.

----------


## Арджуна

Рекомендую цикл фильмов "Лики смерти".
Чисто буддийский "сериал" :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Рекомендую цикл фильмов "Лики смерти".
> Чисто буддийский "сериал"


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....EC%E5%F0%F2%E8

)

----------


## Бхусуку

Он родился седьмого января! Да тут их легион!

----------


## Бхусуку

Он тоже родился 7 января!

----------


## Бхусуку

Понарожали тут!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Вова Л.

Вообще-то он родился 25 декабря  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tenzin D

25 декабря - в День зимнего солнцестояния родился бог Солнца и Вечного огня Митра - сын Ахурамазды и богини Земли Армэйти.

----------


## Светлана

> )
> 
> 1. "Тогда приходят к нему ученики Иоанновы и говорят: почему мы и фарисеи постимся много, а Твои ученики не постятся?" И сказал им Иисус: "…вино молодое вливают в новые мехи".
>    "Не думайте, что Я пришел нарушить закон".
>    2. "Никто не может служить двум господам".
>    "Отдавайте кесарево - кесарю, а Божие - Богу".
>    3. "Блаженны нищие духом".
>    "Будьте мудры, как змии, и просты, как голуби".
>    4. "Оставит человек отца и мать и прилепится к жене своей… Что Бог сочетал, того человек не разлучает".
> ...



и в буддийском каноне можно найти противоречия, если выхватывать отдельные фразы. 
я думаю, надо смотреть контекст. и еще получать комментарии.

----------


## Калдэн

> . 
> 24 Он же сказал в ответ: Я послан только к погибшим овцам дома Израилева
> 26 Он же сказал в ответ: нехорошо взять хлеб у детей и бросить псам(!)
> 
> Имхо, любящий других наделяет вне зависимости, веруют в него или нет.


 Брехня . Не верю - что у Иисуса было  "злое темное"  сердце , или такая мотивация  . Заведомо ставлю таких людей как Иисус выше себя , смерда . А написать и читать теперь в наше время  по бумажке можно всё что угодно . Видать -  мы стали  очень "велики" с интернетом . Обратись Иисус к монголам - он бы сказал  - типа : Кушайте бозы  с праведноубиенно !

----------


## Калдэн

> )
> P.S. Изучаем-с.


 Похвально . Но позвольте полюбопытствовать - Зачем ? 
Вам своего мало ???

----------


## Калдэн

> и в буддийском каноне можно найти противоречия, если выхватывать отдельные фразы. 
> я думаю, надо смотреть контекст. и еще получать комментарии.


Мама - не горюй ! 
 А если копнуть глубже ... Не дай ***** совершить такое падение !  :Big Grin: 

P.S:  Памкин . Зачем это регулярное обливание чужой веры на страницах этого форума ?  Или без этого практика - никак ? Можно Иисуса Христа "вывести на чистую воду",  и  Шакьямуни или то что потомки талдычат  - можно тоже вывести на чистую воду .   :Confused:

----------


## Morris Allan

> Рекомендую цикл фильмов "Лики смерти".
> Чисто буддийский "сериал"


ВЫ ЧТО ЭТО СЕРЬЁЗНО? Боюсь что этот фильм (там есть некоторые нарезки вскрытий) рождает не столько "нечувствие", сколько жестокость! :Mad:  
я считаю так...хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение

----------


## Сигизмунд

Я всегда считал, что наблюдение за разложением трупов ставит своей целью познать непостоянство. В таком случае важно именно в течение нескольких дней или месяцев наблюдать превращение приятного на вид человеческого тела в отвратительные останки, а потом и вообще в пыль. И, надо полагать, наибольший эффект это будет иметь с трупом человека, которого мы знали при жизни, общались с ним, считали за отдельного индивида. А теперь видим как вся его индивидуальность разложилась на составляющие компоненты.
В наше время этот метод, надо полагать, безнадежно утерян  :Smilie:  Просто созерцание трупов имеет с ним мало общего.
Таково мое мнение.

----------


## Гьялцен

Некрофилия какая-то.

----------

